# Wireless keyboard and mouse combo with in Rs.1500/-



## Monikanth (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello!,
          I want to buy a wireless Keyboard and Mouse combo. My budget is around Rs.1200/-. I want to use it mainly for gaming and Typing.
I want to have low profile keys for better typing. Also i want the mouse to be small and comfortable in hand for gaming. i have short listed some models below.
But suggest me anything with same features and within the budget.

1. Microsoft wireless desktop 800      Rs.1200-1300
2. logitech MK 250                          Rs.1200-1300
3. Zebronics Companion III               Rs.1150-1200
4. Belkin C400 Premium                    Rs.1150-1200


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

Get logitech MK 250


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

Get Logitech MK250.


----------



## Monikanth (Sep 18, 2012)

What about Microsoft 800 combo? Because i cannot find Logitech MK250 in any Online store.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats fine but the combo doesnt have any Multimedia function. 
So, I suggest you get this instead for some bucks more: Logitech MK260 Combo Wireless Keyboard | Keyboard | Flipkart.com

But again MK260 combo doesnt have any on-off switch.


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 18, 2012)

Better get logitech models as they provides full 3 years warranty.


----------



## dipankar.2012 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have brought zebronics companion III @ Rs 1125/- from flipkart It is working fine


----------

